# Hayfever and high temperatures



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter 

I do hope you can help me once more 

I had my first consulation this week and hope to start IVF next month, all being well.

While in the consultation I asked if I should avoid treatment while suffering hayfever, I meant more for the affect of anti-histermine. The consultant said something about steroids and anti-histermine and that I should tell them about any medication I may take along the way. He also mentioned that if I got a high temperature the cycle may have to be cancelled because it would affect the eggs. I'm really not sure if I have much of this right as there was so much information to take in.

If a high temperature can affect the eggs during a cycle how high would it have to be? I usually only suffer with sneezing and other mild symptoms and have never thought to take my temperature during hayfever season so wouldn't know if I have ever had one.

I wonder what your thoughts are. Should I wait until after hayfever season is over. Another concern is if my heyfever started a little early or my cycle took abit longer, either way clashing with treatment.

I do hope I've not gone on too much.

Any help would be great 

Thanks, Jen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Jen said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I do hope you can help me once more
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Peter 

Thanks so much for your quick reply, it's much appreciated 

I think there is too much at stake to risk a cycle before the hayfever season starts so I think we will delay until after 

I know what you meant about very few people having a fever with it. When the consultant mentioned it I was quite amused having never heard of it in my 34 years as a hayfever sufferer 

Many thanks, Jen x


----------

